

HN Announce: Meetup in Munich - HSO

"We are proud to present..." the next HN Meetup in Munich. :-)<p>Based on the poll answers (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3670514), several emails, and comments with suggestions, we fixed the date, time, and location as follows:<p><pre><code>  Date: 	15 Mar 2012 (Thu)
  Time: 	18:30 - open-ended
  Location:	Couch Club
  		Klenzestrasse 89
  		80469 Munich
  		http://www.couch-club.org/
</code></pre>
The HN crowd will have the bar to itself until 20:00 when it will be opened to the general public.<p>Skoobe (https://www.skoobe.de/) has generously agreed to underwrite the minimum cover.<p>That means 6m of free pizza for everyone.<p>If you are interested in giving a short talk, please leave a comment or mail me at meetup@haija.net.<p>Hope to see you all next week!
======
simonw
I've added it to Lanyrd's list of Hacker News meetups:
<http://lanyrd.com/guides/hacker-news-meetups/>

~~~
HSO
Wasn't aware of that one. Great, thx!

------
justliving
Excellent!

@HSO: Thanks a lot for putting that together!

@Skoobe, thanks a lot for the sponsoring! Btw, very cool idea your app! I'll
give it a run later today :-) !

------
hessenwolf
Ich werde dort sein (that's my ration of poor Deutsch for the week)

------
hef19898
Great that it worked! I'll try every trick in the book to be there!

------
DrinkWater
Yeah! Looking forward to see you all there.

------
wink
Very cool, thanks for organising this. Will try to be there.

------
Jakob
Cool, will be there.

------
michaelgr
Anybody from Regensburg who wants to share a ride?

------
gilligan
A meeting on a thursday... x_X next time please make it a Friday or Saturday
;/

~~~
jaspersfather
No, please don't. Those are reserved for different things.

------
schuon
sounds good!

